# Standing orders



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

I have one of my standing orders which takes money out of my current account and puts it into the house mortgage account. However its set up for the 29th of every month, so what happen in february when theres only 28 days ?  

last thing i want is the mortgage payment to bounce lol


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

s2kpaul said:


> I have one of my standing orders which takes money out of my current account and puts it into the house mortgage account. However its set up for the 29th of every month, so what happen in february when theres only 28 days ?
> 
> last thing i want is the mortgage payment to bounce lol


It won't bounce it'll go out on the 1st of March more than likely !


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

You could just get it moved to the 28th then....

I have a number of DDs that go out on the 30th, its always been fine.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Personally I would move it to the 28th been caught out with this before!!!!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

will have to cancel it and re-submit another, so was wondering if it would still work or would i get caught with my pants down.


----------

